# Thorne bros perch sweetheart best reel



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

So i just purchased a 28 inch Thorne bros perch sweetheart and was wondering what the best reel to put on it would be. Thanks


----------



## guthy_15 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got my first 2 Thorne brothers rods and can't wait to try them out. I put a clam Jason michell on my walleye rod I haven't used it yet but it seems like it will be really good. Last year I got a couple HT Accucast reels and they are the best ice reels I've found. This year I bought 4 more to replace my other reels that I didn't think were that great. The HTs have a pretty good drag for the money. All mine are the extend stem they are a really dark grey model number ACR-106A. The extended stem is nice to have if you fish with gloves on. Hope this will help your decision.


----------



## skadi (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 3 ht's and love em!


----------

